# he bought us a hotel



## Isa Pizza (Jun 11, 2010)

we have spent most of the day trying to hitch out of barcelona to go to madrid but nobody is really picking us up, finally this guy picks us up and says he can take us to cordoba, a couple hours away. we hop in and talk a little but i get a little uncomfortable because most of what this guy says doesnt make any fucking sense, and i speak fluent spanish. finally we get to cordoba and he keeps driving, asking us if we want to get off here or if he should go farther. we keep telling him its his call but he wont stop asking. something like six hours later i ask him where it is that he personally is going, he says back to barcelona when i drop you guys off! six fucking hours he takes us out of his way. buys us food. then keeps asking us where we are going to sleep. im like i dont know dude, outside. he asks us if we would like him to buy us a hotel and im thinking oh shit man, please dont be a pervert. but no, this guy drives us to a hotel, pays for a ninety euro room, gives us forty euros, and goes on his way, six hours back to barcelona. i couldnt believe it. it was a nice hotel too. we got in trouble in it for smoking in the room. it was funny cuz he was baffled that the smoke alarm wasnt going off. little did he know we had disconected it. they even gave us breakfast. we are two lucky ducks.


----------



## breakEM (Jun 16, 2010)

lol what a dude xD so crazy xD
he was probably high or something but anyway he is a king 
i had 2 good hitchs
first guy smoked aprox gram of hashish with me,i even had not ciggarets ^^
and second in the middle of nowhere some fucking village car per hour ^^ and this funny guy bold,sunny glasses bought us a drink (i was with 2 friends) and gave us a box of ciggarets ^^


----------



## Isa Pizza (Jun 16, 2010)

breakEM said:


> lol what a dude xD so crazy xD
> he was probably high or something but anyway he is a king
> i had 2 good hitchs
> first guy smoked aprox gram of hashish with me,i even had not ciggarets ^^
> and second in the middle of nowhere some fucking village car per hour ^^ and this funny guy bold,sunny glasses bought us a drink (i was with 2 friends) and gave us a box of ciggarets ^^


 
hha in france people were constantly offering us hash, to bad i dont really smoke paa, its a smokers heaven.


----------



## breakEM (Jun 16, 2010)

i stoped smoking but still dont know would i refuse that offer ^^


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hot damn I need to go to france lol

good story, it's always nice when stuff like that works out


----------



## ent_ink (Jun 16, 2010)

MiztressWinter said:


> Hot damn I need to go to france lol
> 
> good story, it's always nice when stuff like that works out


 
Ermm...winter: Barcelona - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not France


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jun 17, 2010)

Isa Pizza said:


> hha in france people were constantly offering us hash, to bad i dont really smoke paa, its a smokers heaven.


 
Errm I know where Barcelona is Ent dear . hehehe I was referring to this statement here. lolz.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 19, 2011)

thats so awesome! id feel so uncomfortable but i guess it just goes to show that theyre really are good people out there! was he like an older guy??


----------

